# Recent Event reminding everyone to be safe...



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

Just happened a few miles from home. Hate to see any fellow contractors get seriously injured on the job. Be safe and alert out there guys and gals. 

Article Text:

Two men suffered an electrical shock when the front end loader they were operating came into contact with a high-voltage power line at Rightway Fasteners, 7945 S. International Drive.

Emergency responders said Bob Wilson, age unavailable, Mooresville, was airlifted by helicopter to Eskenazi Health in Indianapolis.

Tim King, age unavailable, Columbus, was taken by ambulance to Columbus Regional Hospital, according to emergency responders.

Investigators said the two were outdoors using a front-end loader to move an 18-foot tall air handling system from the north side of the building to the south side of the building when they hit a 69,000-volt power line.

The two are D.L. Industrial employees, contractors working at the plant, not Rightway plant employees, according to investigators.










http://www.therepublic.com/view/local_story/Possible-electrocution-reporte_1435602233


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

We had a guy out here die week before last when a backhoe hit a power line while he was in the trench.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

In one of the trade magazine emails a few weeks ago...One in five deaths on the job are in construction.


----------

